# Habt ihr heute schon gelacht?

## Klaus Meier

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80801

----------

## Erdie

Nein, aber dafür geweint. Ich finde das nicht zum lachen, ich finde das traurig, sehr traurig. Ein Symbol unserer verlorenen Welt.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Habt ihr heute schon gelacht?

 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich finde das nicht zum lachen, ich finde das traurig, sehr traurig.

 

Ähm, ich glaube ich hab die Pointe verschlafen. Was ist daran denn witzig/traurig?  :Very Happy: 

Vista ist also fertig und jetzt absolut sicher. Schön für Microsoft, wenn die Leute das glauben aber den Witz versteh ich trotzdem nicht...  :Shocked: 

----------

## Knieper

Seit dem MSDN-Vortrag ueber SP2 ist mir klar, dass MS nicht ansatzweise verstanden hat, wie Security funktioniert und wahrsch. auch nicht das Potential hat, es in den naechsten Jahren zu verstehen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Vista ist also fertig und jetzt absolut sicher. Schön für Microsoft, wenn die Leute das glauben aber den Witz versteh ich trotzdem nicht... 

 Du arbeitest auch mal mit Windows? Du hast schon mal Vista ausprobiert? Wenn nicht, na dann verstehst du den Witz nicht.

Da steht, Vista, das sicherste Windows aller Zeiten. Genau das gleiche stand auch bei XP drauf. Alles, was an Vista an Sicherheitsmaßnahmen dazugekommen ist, ist schon längst geknackt. Die Marketingsprüche sind noch schlechter als der Code.

----------

## rage against the machine

Den Satz finde ich zum lachen:

 *Quote:*   

> So gebe es in Windows Vista eine bessere Feedback-Funktion, um herauszufinden, warum Anwendungen abstürzen.

 

... ich lasse das jetzt einfach mal so stehen ...

----------

## mrsteven

Die Funktion war doch bei Windows XP schon perfekt, was gibt es da noch zu verbessern?

Gerade wenn man selbst programmiert ist die Funktion wirklich lustig: "Programm foo-bar.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt. Möchten Sie das Problem an Microsoft senden?" - Klar natürlich, helft mir beim Debuggen meiner Programme...  :Smile: 

----------

## xraver

Eigentlich ein trauriges Thema. Es wäre schön wenn endlich mal "secure" wäre.

Nöch schöner wärer es wenn es DAU-Secure ist. Hab ich einfach weniger Arbeit.

----------

## franzf

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Nöch schöner wärer es wenn es DAU-Secure ist. Hab ich einfach weniger Arbeit.

 

1) wie ist das zu verstehen?  :Razz: 

2) angeblich ist es doch "dau-secure" (XP)

zumindest werfen diese Leute dem Linux vor dass man es nich benutzen kann, da viieeel zu schwer einzurichten.

WinXP ist sooo easy, einfach CD rein, installieren, und fertig. Vor allem ist es sooo toll weil jedes Programm auf jedem Windows-PC funktioniert und man nicht verschiedene Pakete für verschiedene Systeme ausliefern muss.

Und genau deshalb, weil jeder der meint, wenn er eine CD einlegen kann, setup.exe öffnen, und immer (ohne Hirn) auf "weiter" klicken kann, DER PC-Guru ist, wird Windows nie sicherer.

Es ist natürlich ein Fehler seitens Microsoft, bei der Installation überhaupt erst gar nicht einen normalen User-Account anzulegen, sondern immer nur Root. Und Vista wird da nicht besser: Man arbeitet weiterhin brav als Root, kann aber einzelne Applikationen als eingeschränkter User starten...   :Shocked: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## hoschi

Also besser und einfacher als eine Fedora/Ubuntu Installation und Bedienung kann es ja kaum bei Vista sein. Da wirst du wirklich an der Hand genommen, aber im Gegensatz zu Windows kann ich gleich bei der Installation sagen was ich wirklich installiert haben will und ich rede hier ja nicht mal von Debian, Gentoo oder Arch.

Jedes neue Sicherheitsfunktion in Windows beweisst nur, das Windows als System offensichtlich derart unsicher ist (oder dessen Anwender derart verbloedet und verzogen...), dass man sich nicht mehr zu helfen weiß und wahllos mit "Featuritis" um sich ballert. Meiner Meinung liegt zwar die Wurzel des Üblen im Windows-System, aber die Probleme wuerden auf 1/5 zusammenfallen, wenn die Anwender nicht derart "blöd" wären, vielleicht hätte Microsoft aber auch nie behaupten dürfen das Computer einfach sind - sind sie nämlich einfach nicht.

----------

## dakjo

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ...vielleicht hätte Microsoft aber auch nie behaupten dürfen das Computer einfach sind - sind sie nämlich einfach nicht.

 

Da fällt mir doch der Spruch ein:"Computer sind nur so intelligent(einfach,schön,whatever) wie der Typ der davor sitzt."

----------

## Knieper

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> einfach,schön

 

Ich glaube in diesen beiden Faellen ist es eher umgekehrt proportional.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Eigentlich ein trauriges Thema. Es wäre schön wenn endlich mal "secure" wäre.
> 
> Nöch schöner wärer es wenn es DAU-Secure ist. Hab ich einfach weniger Arbeit.

 Spinnst du, bloß nicht. Ich lebe von solchen Daus. Ein sicheres Windows würde meine Arbeitslosigkeit bedeuten.

----------

## xraver

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Eigentlich ein trauriges Thema. Es wäre schön wenn endlich mal "secure" wäre.
> 
> Nöch schöner wärer es wenn es DAU-Secure ist. Hab ich einfach weniger Arbeit. Spinnst du, bloß nicht. Ich lebe von solchen Daus. Ein sicheres Windows würde meine Arbeitslosigkeit bedeuten.

 

ja, aber als "freundlicher nachbar" der damit keine Geld verdient hat man es schwer.

Es gibt auch eine Benutzergruppe die nicht weiss was wie man Windows neu installiert oder wofür die eine die andere Option ist. Ein unixDesktop macht die sache da nicht viel einfacher, aber ich kann die Benutzer von vielen Sachen ferhalten - damit sie halt nicht so viel mist bauen. Sie kennen sich nicht mit dem System aus, also brauchen sie meiner Meinung nach auch nicht mit dem "system" in Berührung kommen. Sie sollen/wollen einfach ein par Bildchen anschauen, Musik höhren und im Netz surfen. Windows belastet den anwender zu sehr. Bekannte haben erst einen Rechner bekommen. Windows war nahezu, so weit es geht, perfekt eingerichtet. Nach kurzer Zeit war das System total vermurkst.

Als Handybenutzer setzt man sich ja auch nicht mit dem dahinter liegende System auseinander.

Naja, wie auch immer. 

@Klaus Meier; dank M$ wirst du nicht so schnell arbeitslos  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ähm, ich glaube ich hab die Pointe verschlafen. Was ist daran denn witzig/traurig? 
> 
> 

 

Naja, ich finde die ganze Situation am IT Himmel traurig. Ist es nicht z. B. traurig, daß man bei Vista die Benutzung von mehreren CPU Sockeln extra lizensieren muß? Es ist traurig, daß sich ein Firma eine derartige Abzocke leisten kann und es ist  traurig, daß sich das so viele Menschen gefallen lassen (müssen).

http://www.golem.de/0611/48860.html

-Erdie

----------

## ScytheMan

dazu fällt mir nur: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/img/18/0,4145,2505554,00.jpg ein.

----------

## mrsteven

 *franzf wrote:*   

> WinXP ist sooo easy, einfach CD rein, installieren, und fertig. Vor allem ist es sooo toll weil jedes Programm auf jedem Windows-PC funktioniert und man nicht verschiedene Pakete für verschiedene Systeme ausliefern muss.

 

Interessanter psychologischer Ansatz: Windows gaukelt dem Benutzer vor, dass er sich mit der Kiste auskennt, deshalb benutzen es so viele...  :Twisted Evil: 

Ernsthaft: Windows ist einfach - zu installieren, zu bedienen, aber auch einfach kaputt zu kriegen, wenn man nicht weiß was man tut... Und das ist halt sehr oft der Fall...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *dakjo wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   ...vielleicht hätte Microsoft aber auch nie behaupten dürfen das Computer einfach sind - sind sie nämlich einfach nicht. 
> 
> Da fällt mir doch der Spruch ein:"Computer sind nur so intelligent(einfach,schön,whatever) wie der Typ der davor sitzt."

 

Der Typ kann nur soviel machen, wie es der PC zulässt =P

----------

## xraver

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  *dakjo wrote:*    *hoschi wrote:*   ...vielleicht hätte Microsoft aber auch nie behaupten dürfen das Computer einfach sind - sind sie nämlich einfach nicht. 
> 
> Da fällt mir doch der Spruch ein:"Computer sind nur so intelligent(einfach,schön,whatever) wie der Typ der davor sitzt." 
> 
> Der Typ kann nur soviel machen, wie es der PC zulässt =P

 

Kommt schei**e rein, kommt schei**e raus  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*    *dakjo wrote:*    *hoschi wrote:*   ...vielleicht hätte Microsoft aber auch nie behaupten dürfen das Computer einfach sind - sind sie nämlich einfach nicht. 
> 
> Da fällt mir doch der Spruch ein:"Computer sind nur so intelligent(einfach,schön,whatever) wie der Typ der davor sitzt." 
> 
> Der Typ kann nur soviel machen, wie es der PC zulässt =P 
> ...

 

kann keine schei**e eingegeben werden, kann keine rauskommen

Thema "Useraccounts"  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*    *Scup wrote:*    *dakjo wrote:*    *hoschi wrote:*   ...vielleicht hätte Microsoft aber auch nie behaupten dürfen das Computer einfach sind - sind sie nämlich einfach nicht. 
> 
> Da fällt mir doch der Spruch ein:"Computer sind nur so intelligent(einfach,schön,whatever) wie der Typ der davor sitzt." 
> 
> Der Typ kann nur soviel machen, wie es der PC zulässt =P 
> ...

 

Womit wir wieder beim Thema sind. Das Windows Design bietet kein anständiges Benutzer-system/Verwaltung.

(vileicht braucht jeder benutzeraccount unter windows eine eigene lizenz - irgentwann   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## SvenFischer

Und noch mein Senf dazu:

Dem DAU werden die WinTels heute auch ohne zutun durch Würmer/Viren/Dialer/XYZ vermurkst. Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt wirklich unfair, da der Nutzer und Windows nicht viel dafür können. Sicher, es gibt Sicherheitslücken, aber welches OS hat es nicht? Auch unter unserem Linux konnten/können durch modifizierte Bilder in der imlib root Rechte erricht werden...

Was ich bei VISTA nicht verstehe ist, warum man eine 3D-Karte mit 256 MB RAM braucht, wenn mein Unreal Tournament mit 128 MB super läuft?

----------

## treor

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ich bei VISTA nicht verstehe ist, warum man eine 3D-Karte mit 256 MB RAM braucht, wenn mein Unreal Tournament mit 128 MB super läuft?

 

weil sich schon lange der gedanke "wir haben ja genug rechenpower und speicher ist billig. warum sollten man da noch effektiv proggen?" durchsetzt. und microsoft war da schon immer der vorreiter  :Sad: 

und was wird vista von den effekten her mehr können als z.b. linux mit beryl? wahrscheinlich nix wenn nicht sogar deutlich weniger dank vielen plugins bei beryl. und beryl dazu noch mit nem bruchteil an hardware anforderung/belastung *g*

naja, solange ich nicht damit genervt werde soll doch jeder seinen pc so misshandeln wie er will  :Wink: 

und ich muss auch zugeben, auf meinem lappi hab ich auch noch nen dual-boot mit winxp laufen, und das wird auch so bleiben. auch wenn ich windows nicht mag, ich werde sicher nicht meinen horizont nur auf linux beschränken, besonders nicht bei dem marktanteil von microsoft produkten  :Wink: 

----------

